# Roof Eave Extension



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

And yet some more....


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

Finally...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cleaned Up*

That sure cleaned up your lines. Looks so much better now. Dorf Dude...


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

shumakerscott said:


> That sure cleaned up your lines. Looks so much better now. Dorf Dude...


Thanks, I think so too. The front of the house was just too busy looking with the chimney capped off the way it was. Next project is to fix up the roof that jets out over the front entrance. It needs proper footings and the junk soffit job redone.


----------

